# Spoons Arabians Equestrian Centre?



## EdmontonHorseGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum. I live in Edmonton and may be looking for a new boarding arrangement for my mare. Been looking around online and came across Spoons Arabians in Sherwood Park. Does anyone know anything about them? I'd probably be looking to do outdoor board, so curious about the paddocks and shelters - specifically are there enough shelters for the horses? i.e. are there 5 horses in a paddock with only a 2 horse shelter? My mare is low ranking in herds so need somewhere whre she'd be able to have access to shelter without being run off.

Also wondering about fencing - is it good quality?

Might be looking to take dressage lessons....are the trainers there good?

Any issues I should know about?

Just looking for some info so I don't waste my time going to take a look.

Thanks.


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

I live along the road from that place, fencings awful, if I were you I'd pass, sorry


----------



## EdmontonHorseGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Bummer. Back to searching I guess! Thanks for the info.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

oh boy....... i forsee our names getting mighty confused here on the forum......... lol!

i board at a place that is all outdoors, and it is very budget friendly, drama free, and family oriented. it is within the city limits, southeast. no instructors or trainers on site, but that is one of the good things - unlimited arena time! we have a nice size outdoor arena, round pen, large pastures and some trails to ride on. tack shed with lockers & saddle racks. i love my barn. mares and geldings separated, each paddock adjoins large pasture, and there are ample shelters. the whole place is about 80 acres.

would you be looking for something like that?


----------



## EdmontonHorseGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

HAHA I tried "Gal" first and it said it was taken so went with "Girl" LOL

Your place sounds perfect except that I really need an indoor. I don't do well in the cold at all, and am just starting back to riding so more comfortable being in an indoor for ow where there's fewer distractions. 

Any other suggestions?


----------

